# IS it okay?



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

To post NON-HAV pics in our gallery?? Worried about a the weirdo who talks about "MUTS".


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Brooke, so sorry you felt you had to ask that question. You know we love to see everyone's pets. I've posted my cats, so you go right ahead.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

You go girl Post all you want. I love them all!!!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Like Big said to Carrie in that infamous episode of "Sex and the City" abso ****ing lutely!


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks  I just wanted to make sure  before I started any drama!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

No drama with me!!!! I wish that we all lived closer could you imagine the hav play date...wow a bunch. I wonder how many there are on here!!!!


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

I think this is place for all animals! I remember when Lester was posted with Samson and Delilah! I lLOVED those pictures!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

We dont take kindly to you non-havanese types around here!!


lol.. just a bastardized quote from South Park.. lol 

Ryan


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*and isn't it possible some folks are looking for a havanese*

that by being kind and nice, we might encourage someone to enjoy our breed rather than think we are snobs? maybe the dogs might be at times, but we aren't.

Linda


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

BrookenKona said:


> To post NON-HAV pics in our gallery?? Worried about a the weirdo who talks about "MUTS".


Why not! Did you see that cute guinea pig? <G> My havs share a home with a standard poodle. That's just a part of our daily lives and makes us who we are.


----------

